# the best photo that you ever seen of YOUR CITY



## Norwich and Leeds (Nov 11, 2005)

I like this one of Norwich


----------



## jcraw80 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## MikeN716 (Nov 15, 2006)

Here are a few of my favorites of downtown that I happen to have. I'm sure there are better quality pics somewhere out there but I thought I'd share these anyway...

















This pic is special since I was there for the candlelight ceremony after 9/11...









I know this is a poster but I have it in my office and I like it...


----------



## BstiaNegra (Sep 21, 2003)

... and it's mine  Granada, Spain.









okay it's not the best but never seen one so different.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ Ahora entiendo porqué Agustín Lara le compuso una bellísima canción...


----------



## abruzzi. (Aug 17, 2006)

Que buena foto de Granada! 

El paisaje es simplemente espectacular


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

I love the pic of kuala lumpur!


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

BstiaNegra said:


> ... and it's mine  Granada, Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granada is a beautiful city, my sister went to university there a few years back and loved it. i liked the alhambra palace and enjoyed skiing on the sierra nevada.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I just *LOVE* the fact that the title says "The best *PHOTO*....", not *PHOTOS*, and everyone posts 4 or 5 pictures...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry, also some because they are ALL awsome!


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

*one* picture, not 20+ pictures hno:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Vienna









Hofburg (once imperial palace)

I love it because first you see the bright enlightend Neue Hofburg. But slowly you get aware of the amazing statue on the upper right corner...

PS:
The picture is not distorted, the building itself is not straight and follows a curve.


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

BstiaNegra said:


> ... and it's mine  Granada, Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh granada it's so beautiful, it's the winner

que bonita es granada, me gusto, esa es la ganadora.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

This is probably my favorite of the city I live in now: Honolulu, Hawaii. (Taken by me  )










And this if prob my fav of my hometown: Quito, Ecuador


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I nominate this shot the best view photo of NYC.


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

MikeN716 said:


> Here are a few of my favorites of downtown that I happen to have. I'm sure there are better quality pics somewhere out there but I thought I'd share these anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont wry BUffalo still sux ass and im not jus saying that i live here and i think prob the only part of buffalo that actually shows life is chippewa 
and the only thing buffalo has going for it is the sabres


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

this one isn't bad I think:


----------



## -[MilwaukeeMan]- (Oct 26, 2006)

The pictures of Baltimore and Oslo are very nice.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Chicago_Skyline said:


> I am pretty sure that this is one of em for Chicago skyline!


It's a great pic... but I'll bet my dinner it's photoshopped!

The lake's lighting and detail looks all wrong!


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

^^ I agree... Something looks wrong with that pic


----------



## flybird (Apr 25, 2006)

*ok shanghai pic*


----------



## Armon (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

Norwich and Leeds said:


> Why do people post lots of pics of their city on this thread? Can they not read the thread title :dunno:


I agree..it says the best PHOTO that you ever seen of YOUR CITY!!

PHOTO!!

not all of the ones from your city...there are some amazing pictures here, but then there's a bunch of half assed ones that aren't that good


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

Beirut


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

flybird said:


>


WoW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:runaway:


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

^ that is an amazing pic...


----------



## ntly1 (Jul 21, 2006)

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*

Source : www.flickr.com

By Right Eye


----------



## ntly1 (Jul 21, 2006)

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*

SOURCE :www.flickr.com

BY : From Eddie


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

Panama city, Panama:


----------



## ausharris (Oct 1, 2006)

The famous Martin Place; home to Channel Seven and LIVE broadcasts from Sunrise - equivelant to good morning america or wake up america sort of show.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ntly1 said:


> Source : www.flickr.com
> 
> By Right Eye


That is AMAZING! KL just looks superb- has anyone got that pic on the back of Rough Guide to Malaysia?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

this was taken yesterday of the Old Smoke, with subzero temperatures and ground visibilty of a few feet. Many flights have been cancelled, 40,000 people affected. But mwahahaHAA, worth it for this shot :banana2:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

WOW ^^ amazing pic, shame its so small, is there a bigger pic?


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

berlin


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^^Lovely pic of Berlin!


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Lisbon (Portugal)*


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

*calicut*

calicut is a beautifull coastal city in indian state of kerala...it is having a rich economy and well educated people prominently hindu's and then muslim's..
this is the view form beach road....








there is a pond at the centre of the city accompanied wid a park called manachira square...this is the image..


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

Can't pick a fav. One of these:


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

C|2azyCanuck said:


> Can't pick a fav. One of these:


Where is this? I'm guessing Seattle?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Vancouver.


----------



## momo096 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands:*
you pick one, cant chose between these two:










or:


----------



## EarlyHits (Jan 6, 2007)

With the mountain backdrop, it almost looks surreal! With the picture was bigger though.


----------



## JRinSoCal (Sep 21, 2005)

*LOS ANGELES has many!*

Scroll>>>>>>>>>









Taken by colemonkee









A few others


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*These are a few of my favorite pics...*

*Panama City, Panama*

*The view from atop Ancon hill*








*Paitilla Point at dusk*








*skyline as seen from the lush greenery of Metropolitan Natural Park*








*Night falls on bayfront promenade*








*International Banking Center*








*The towers of Paitilla Point (far top) dominate the landscape*








*Twilight view from Panama Bay*








*Skyline as seen from above Miraflores locks of the Panama Canal *


----------



## tyronne (Nov 3, 2004)

My favorite photo (that I took, at least) of San Francisco


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

awesome pictures


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

*This may not be the best picture, but it's one of my favorites because it's the only one I've seen with the city and the canal in the same frame...*



Panamaniac said:


> *Panama City, Panama*
> 
> 
> *Skyline as seen from above Miraflores locks of the Panama Canal *


----------



## USAPatriot (Jul 19, 2006)

Truly a stunning picture of Seattle, WA.


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

This one's my favorite although it was really close. There's one other that I like almost as much.










And yeah, I know... It's just a little place but I still love it.


----------



## Satsi (May 17, 2006)

*Panama City*

*Latteral scroll for panoramic view of Latin America's premier skyline. >>>>>>>*


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Sofia, Bulgaria:











Най-добрата снимка от Вашия град (Bulgarian for "The best picture of your city).


----------



## mudvayneimn (Dec 8, 2006)

Can't pick between these two.








Thunder Over Louisville


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Since everyone is posting about 2 gazillion pics despite the thread title, I shall take the liberty of doing the same.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok this is cheesy and doesnt take in the historical groundwork or density, but me likee for the epic feel to it.

London looking to the East


----------



## nuricool (Dec 17, 2005)

Istanbul


----------



## LONDON ANGEL (Jan 3, 2007)

[EMAIL="







[/EMAIL]
YE OLD LONDON BY BEN ANDERSON


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Although I don't live in Taipei , this photo is worth posting here !


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

raymond_tung88 said:


> That's an awesome render of Toronto's future skyline, but I'm pretty sure its not going to be like that in the next 5-6 years. Toronto's construction rate is extremely slow.


Yea well that's because they actually do a good job at constructing things and don't rush everything like they do in Asian cities like Hong Kong or Shanghai, Dubai too(middle east)..


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

*Athens, Greece:*


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

I love this one of Lyon. Can't say it's the best but it has charm and colors are fantastic.


----------



## JAKJ (Oct 17, 2004)

Adelaide at Night: (CBD in the centre)


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Kyiv from interesniy.kiev.ua


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

Best pictures of my town, DONE BY ME!!!

Johvi, Estonia, EU


----------



## danw (Mar 16, 2007)

montreal









this is a good shot i think, minus the spraypaint









both were stolen


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

BUENOS AIRES, my city, my home.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Tokyo Night View*


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

One photo per city please..... :nuts:


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah so there's no amazing photo of my city that i actually have...

however

i do have this mind blowing, amazing and flawless picture of the Phoenix Arizona during a thunderstorm saved to my brothers laptop that im going to post on here asap. it blows the others out of the water. except maybe a few of em. like that pictureof toronto in a thunderstorm near the beggining. and the picture someone took of San Fran. and the potentially photoshoped pic where it looks like the chicago skyling is far below lake level. and the chicago one from up in the clouds. except for those, this pic of phoenix i have blows everyones out of tyhe sky. fur real


----------



## Celt67 (Mar 16, 2007)

Edinburgh Castle, complete with Romeo And Juliet. :lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

another one of Edinburgh, punctuated by dead volcanoes - check out the man for scale


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

one third of the pano from Paris's Sacre Couer - check out the Eiffel Tower for scale!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

archetypal London fog










here's a nice one of Lvov in Ukraine - the undiscovered Prague


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Enjoy LA!


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

Apologies for being slightly off-topic, but this is an incredibly powerful photo which means a lot to Londoners and indeed the British people.

This fantastic picture captures the terrifying, yet at the same time, uplifting image of St Paul's Cathedral standing amid the smoke and fire of the blitz of 1941. That the cathedral survived at all is a miracle, but the fact that it sustained only minor bomb damage, when the areas surrounding the cathedral were completely flattened, is even more remarkable.

The sight of the nation's most famous cathedral standing majestically in defiance to Hitler and the Luftwaffe gave hope to the British people and I'm not ashamed to admit that on more than one occasion, this image has brought a tear to my eye.

Although this isn't a particularly pretty photo, it is still probably the most famous and the most powerful photo ever taken in this great city.


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

SnowyBoy1 said:


> Apologies for being slightly off-topic, but this is an incredibly powerful photo which means a lot to Londoners and indeed the British people.
> 
> This fantastic picture captures the terrifying, yet at the same time, uplifting image of St Paul's Cathedral standing amid the smoke and fire of the blitz of 1941. That the cathedral survived at all is a miracle, but the fact that it sustained only minor bomb damage, when the areas surrounding the cathedral were completely flattened, is even more remarkable.
> 
> ...


More apologies for being off topic, but there's a very good novel set in London during the Blitz about a detective trying to track a serial killer who seems to have inside knowledge of where and when the bombs will hit, because the victims are always found crushed under the rubble of a newly-bombed building. The final confrontation takes place in the dome of St. Paul's while bombs are raining down outside. I wish i could remember the title, because it's one great book. I couldn't put it down.


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Tokyo


----------

